# Target 75w TC w/ceramic vertical coils | GAME CHANGER?



## WillieRoux (27/11/15)

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...get-2-vtc-kit-with-ceramic-ccell-coil.709433/

http://www.vanguardsmoke.com/vaporesso-target-2-vtc-75w-mod-kit-p-448.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/15)

Coil head taken apart at around 20 m. Cotton and powdered (aqueous) ceramic!


----------



## Random-Hero (27/11/15)

This looks quite good!


----------



## WillieRoux (27/11/15)

Andre said:


> Coil head taken apart at around 20 m. Cotton and powdered (aqueous) ceramic!




Yes Andre....Saw the part about the coil.....NOT good!!!....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (27/11/15)

wow! looks "sick as t1ts"


----------



## Random-Hero (27/11/15)

Why not good?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieRoux (27/11/15)

Random-Hero said:


> Why not good?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They guy took the coil head apart....it disintegrated into a powder....


----------



## blujeenz (27/11/15)

WillieRoux said:


> They guy took the coil head apart....it disintegrated into a powder....



We dont get to see how he had to moer it to get it out and if he crushed it to access the coil inside, although it still should have been pieces and not powder.
The downside for me was the cotton wrapped around the outside of the ceramic, which the manufacturers failed to mention... ie the ceramic must be shit if it still needs to be assisted with good ole cotton.


----------



## ZK1 (2/12/15)

it almost looks like it uses a Subox mini parts, the screen looks similar as well as the buttons......


----------



## Andre (18/12/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WillieRoux (31/12/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WillieRoux (31/12/15)

WillieRoux said:


> View attachment 42098


My last mod....Oh no w8...The Wismec Reuleaux RX200 200W is the last one...

Must say the Target feels nice in the hand and vapour is good...Tank a bit small for me when i'm @Home... 
But all in all I'm very happy so far with this purchase.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jysin (2/1/16)

WillieRoux said:


> My last mod....Oh no w8...The Wismec Reuleaux RX200 200W is the last one...
> 
> Must say the Target feels nice in the hand and vapour is good...Tank a bit small for me when i'm @Home...
> But all in all I'm very happy so far with this purchase.



Howzit mate. I just wanted to ask where did you order the kit from?


----------



## WillieRoux (2/1/16)

Jysin said:


> Howzit mate. I just wanted to ask where did you order the kit from?


www.vanguardsmoke.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (7/1/16)

Seems there could be health issues with the coils...
View from 1:00:27

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WillieRoux (7/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> Seems there could be health issues with the coils...
> View from 1:00:27





Pixstar said:


> Seems there could be health issues with the coils...
> View from 1:00:27




Yes, I got the kit for the device...using it with my kanger subtank (7ml)...The coils to expensive anyway and not rebuild-able...also tank 2 small for me.

Did try dry burn the coil to see what happens...was leaking afterwards.

So, If u want 2 get it...get it 4 the device...Feels nice and no issues thus far.

Also the device gets pretty hot with these ceramic coils...takes a while 2 heat up and a bit under power with temp mode...haven't tried other nickel/ss tank to see if it's device related or just the ceramic which needs lots of power to heat up....

Yes, I like the device....Coils...Nahhh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WillieRoux (27/1/16)

Followup on the coils....But me thinks, damage has been done....Most people will stay clear from this now anyway

http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/archives/10103

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

